# backfiring and surging problem



## jeffhilife59

I have a Troybilt Storm 1130 snow blower that I purchased this year. The first 7 or 8 times I used it it ran like a champ, then it began to backfire and it constantly surges no matter what speed I run it at. Thought I got some bad gas, so I drained bowl and did not find any water or sediment. Pulled plug to clean and re-gap, plug was not fouled badly and gap was as recommended in manual. Still running like crap with engine surging up and down and backfiring. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Colored Eggs

Only thing I can think of is possibly something is stuck within the carb causing it surge. However with the backfire I wonder if there is an issue with the valves.

If you don't mind what type of engine does it have on it. Is it name brand or a Chinese engine with the Troybilt brand on it.


----------



## Shryp

Some of the clone engines have been known to have the spring on the governor rod pop off on one side and cause poor running. Something else to check. It is the spring coiled around the linkage rod.


----------



## jeffhilife59

Engine model number is LH3585A, Spec number is 159638A. Date of manufacture is 7/3/12.


----------



## jeffhilife59

Thanks, I thought I checked spring, as this was also one of my suspicions. But I will look closer again to make sure spring properly attached. Jeff


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

That should be a Tecumseh 10.5/11hp engine. What is the model number of the snow blower itself ??


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

FIRST THING- CHANGE THE NEEDLE AND SEAT AND FLOAT. That has the most control over the carb besides the actual mixture screws. A bad needle/seat valve will drive you nuts even though it looks just fine, if it sticks it will do that.

surging usually means a lean carb condition for any engine, also know as "searching" i.e. it won't hold a steady rpm or idle. It can also mean a blocked fuel filter, pinched line, rust or dirt in bottom of tank, or hole in line pulling air in

with a small engine, it equally may mean a governor misadjustment, bad spring, missing spring, i.e. governor issue

last case scenario it may be the coil or ignition circuit, sometimes a bad coil will act like a bad carb, it will run good at low rpm but the longer it runs the worse it runs, and it won't run well at high rpm

you need to check, clean, the ENTIRE fuel system, this means change the fuel filter, and blow out the tank, lines, and every carburetor passage with compressed high pressure air. 

CHECK THE FLOAT it may be bent or leaking inside the float if it's a brass float. I had a brass float that drove me nuts, it was filling with gas and getting too heavy and making the engine go rich, and throwing all the carb adjustments off as I was leaning them out trying to get it to run, and the governor started counteracting all this making it even worse.

check all the wiring to coil, plug, on/off switch. put a new plug in, they are cheap enough


----------

